# Find out when you were in Bunbury



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Just found this excellent page that lists all ship calls to Bunbury way back. It includes Captains name, cargo, previous and next port of call, happy viewing.

http://www.byport.com.au/visits/f_history.htm


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for that ,found my ship maple bank,11/12/52,I always thought that we had spent xmas in Bunbury but it must have been Geraldton,
jim


----------



## Rogerfrench (Feb 25, 2010)

I thought you meant that place in Cheshire not far from Tarporley, or maybe the Bunbury Arms pub at Stoak, not far from Ellesmere Port, where I used to go to lunch from time to time about 40 years ago.
Oh, well.


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Rogerfrench said:


> I thought you meant that place in Cheshire not far from Tarporley, or maybe the Bunbury Arms pub at Stoak, not far from Ellesmere Port, where I used to go to lunch from time to time about 40 years ago.
> Oh, well.


I lived in Tarporley, Cheshire and knew that Bunbury well, it was twinned with Bunbury Western Australia.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Yep , found my one and only visit to Bunbury - Baknes - April '72.


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

23rd January 1970 on MV Binsnes and we heard we were going to load at Freemantle for Immingham, joy all round!


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Good find.
Found the Sealness in 76 with Captn Lightbody. Went up the road that night with RIchard Cox 3/O and 2/O Peter (?) and wife Daphne. On leaving the bar we saw a shunting engine and Daphne says lets get a ride on the train. She hitched one side of her dress and showed the crew some leg and put out her thumb. Being good sports they told us to hop on the footplate and took us back down to the ship. Along with the three stewardesses that was an really good trip. Very happy days and a lot of sea time.


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Albie, very interesting. I was there 60 years ago on the "Neleus" of Blue Funnel. We arrived on 26th.July 1955 and left on 31st so we got five nights ashore. I remember being there for the weekend, a lovely little town. We loaded Timber. The thing that sticks in my mind was the miles long wooden jetty that we had to walk along to get to town.

Alec.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Rogerfrench said:


> I thought you meant that place in Cheshire not far from Tarporley, or maybe the Bunbury Arms pub at Stoak, not far from Ellesmere Port, where I used to go to lunch from time to time about 40 years ago.
> Oh, well.


I was at Bunbury locks last week Roger, and at the Bunbury Arms last summer.
Maybe these pics will bring back happy memories
(Thumb)


----------



## Rogerfrench (Feb 25, 2010)

Pat Kennedy said:


> I was at Bunbury locks last week Roger, and at the Bunbury Arms last summer.
> Maybe these pics will bring back happy memories
> (Thumb)


Indeed they do Pat, many thanks!


----------



## robinhood_1984 (Dec 20, 2010)

I wonder, on some of the earlier lists, why are some ships classed as "British Flag" and others as "United Kingdom"? I had wondered if "British Flag" was used for Australia vessels back then, but on some pages the term appears with other ships actually listed as "Australian".
Either way, what a cataclysmic change from the early days of almost entirely British/Australian ships with British sounding captain names, to the mix that came in the 50s and 60s which a big Norwegian presence to the current day where just about everything is FOC.


----------



## frankshipsea (Jun 28, 2007)

great site found the exact date i was in bunbury on the ms bellami thanks


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice find, thank you.


----------



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

tunatownshipwreck said:


> Nice find, thank you.


Just looked up my own visit to Bunbury when sailing in the Bolnes in 1968, Happy days.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Good information.
Now know that we were in there unloading phosphates for 148 hours on Scottish Monarch


----------

